#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > [意見] 我一直認錯獸友的性別呀......

## 弦月

基於很多很多的前例來說

這已經是上弦月我第不知道幾度認錯獸友性別了（掩面

畢竟很多獸的性別都和獸設相反，從言行舉止之類也不容易看出來

所以呢，希望在會員資料的關於我裡面增加性別

獸友們不一定要輸入自己真實的性別，可是至少能讓其他獸知道該稱呼她或是他

我。真。的。不。想。再。認。錯。大。家。的。性。別。了。

以前被我認錯的就真的不好意思了（鞠躬

拜託請採納：３


希望這兩個地方都可以新增

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  弦月：

      本狼和你一樣，在早些年對於獸友性別總是感到有些困擾；像青燦，本狼縱使很早就知道她是母狼了，不過根據她本狼嗥，因為狼名以及個性常常會被新進友獸誤認是公狼。還有，卡滋、薩克、哈凱等等設定是公獸、實際上是母獸的案例也不在少數。

      不過也有些獸對於顯示「真正」的性別也會因為個獸因素感到有壓力，所以倘若真的要顯示，也可以選擇空白或是像艾萊一樣用第三性之類的。

然而，比起性別，本狼對於有戴眼鏡的友獸沒有在獸設中顯示感到更有興趣哪…… :狐狸冷汗: 

                                                                                          北極凍狼    斯冰菊    摯書

                                                                                               狼版12年6月13日    21:51

----------


## 紅峽青燦

基本上我覺得這個問題還好不太要緊。
因為很多獸不希望自己真實的性別被知道，
母獸裝公常有，事實上公獸裝母的案例不在少數，
但他們多數不想被知道，基於隱私我也不透漏了。

我認為，稱呼主設的性別即可。
偽性者其實也是知道自己有可能被不是真正的性別稱呼的呀。

至於我本人，被誤認習慣了也沒有困擾，
真的很care的獸，簽名檔或周圍，時常有暗示。
弦月不用太緊張，這沒啥不好意思。

----------

